# How to get 5 stars



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Step aside Lilcindy. 
This is how you get 5 stars!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

That was awesome


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Cringe worthy!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

AZIZ! <3


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I guess that’s why I don’t have a 5.0.

I don’t give massages


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

You guys make getting 5 stars too complicated. Here is the most simple way: sign up for Uber/Lyft. Get approved. You start off with 5 stars by default. Retire without ever giving a ride.

Boom! Inducted in the Rideshare Hall of Fame with a 5-star rating plaque.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

SNL doing parady of ratings system is proof how system is flawed.......lol


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Lol. That was hilarious. 

Just drive folks. Point A to point B. be respectful and show common courtesy. Nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Lol nice, have you seen this episode of Portladia, it's two parts other is with Steve Bushemi as driver


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I liked that Noe


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

yeah a pax told me about it so I looked it up.
I gave that pax 5 stars


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

So, what I took away from that, is that to get 5 stars, I just need to hit them with my car after they get out. Sweet, thanks for the info!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> So, what I took away from that, is that to get 5 stars, I just need to hit them with my car after they get out. Sweet, thanks for the info!


Wrong. Don't hit them with car until _after_ they've rated you.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wrong. Don't hit them with car until _after_ they've rated you.


OHHHHH! My bad...


----------



## ikemay (Sep 7, 2017)

I asked a passenger on Lyft one time if she knew her rating was 3.8. She was an airport pickup, and thought there had to be some crazy issue that would cause it to be so low. I asked if perhaps she hadn't taken that many trips and had a conflict or something with one that resulted in a 1 star. She couldn't think of anything. She seemed perfectly fine to me, so I suggested contacting Lyft customer service. I did casually mention tipping as one possible issue. She tipped me $5. LOL.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I guess that's why I don't have a 5.0.
> 
> I don't give massages


Is that the only reason?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I hate you ALL. This video should have a TRIGGER WARNING before it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Is that the only reason?


Okay, I'll bite.

Why else?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> Why else?


ur face?










i know ur instagram

PS. still think ur cute & would smash

#dont ban me


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> Why else?


haha

I was hoping you would know.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Step aside Lilcindy.
> This is how you get 5 stars!


The funny thing about Cindy's post is that it appears to be a record for most number of responses to a post here. Should be featured just because of that lol!


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wrong. Don't hit them with car until _after_ they've rated you.


I lightly tapped a college girl after she got out It was her fault though


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> I lightly tapped a college girl after she got out It was her fault though


But... did you get 5 stars?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> I lightly tapped a college girl after she got out


Nice. I always just do it inside the car


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I don’t know, I can barely listen to one of those girls talk let alone hit it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't about you guys, but I've watched that video like 10 times already. 
Cracks me up every time.


----------

